# Strat 24.75" conversion neck. Warmoth? Or local?



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

I'm on the hunt for a conversion 24.75" scale neck for a strat, and I'm wondering where to go. I'm a bit hesitant to order from warmoth as I think it'll be around $500 for a neck, which is a bit pricey for me. 

My other thought is, there's gotta be someone around GC that could make one for me, right? Maybe the price wouldn't be too far off from warmoth anyways? But if it's a bit cheaper and I can support a local company instead I'm all for it.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Solo Music has a good selection of necks.


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

They do yes, but they don't carry a conversion type 24.75". They get their fender licensed necks from mighty mite, who don't make a conversion neck either. So no luck there....


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

There is a used one on reverb right now, which does not happen too often. 









Warmoth Custom Maple Fat Back Neck No Inlays 1.75" Width Huge! 2020 Maple | The Official JFK Reverb Shop | Reverb


I received this a few weeks ago. Installed it, scraped off a little off the finish over the frets (expected), added the curly maple truss rod cover, and played it for less than an hour. This neck is HUGE. This is the fat back profile with the extra width nut (1 3/4"). I have $370 into this. My lo...




reverb.com


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## Silvertone (Oct 13, 2018)

Mikev7305 said:


> I'm on the hunt for a conversion 24.75" scale neck for a strat, and I'm wondering where to go. I'm a bit hesitant to order from warmoth as I think it'll be around $500 for a neck, which is a bit pricey for me.
> 
> My other thought is, there's gotta be someone around GC that could make one for me, right? Maybe the price wouldn't be too far off from warmoth anyways? But if it's a bit cheaper and I can support a local company instead I'm all for it.





vokey design said:


> There is a used one on reverb right now, which does not happen too often.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if it was the right scale. What's up with shipping cost?? Can$167.47 too bad they only have one! LOL It would be nice if Reverb knew where Canada was. ;-)

Cheers Peter.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't know anyone local so in recent years I went with Warmoth, although my first choice was Musikraft. I don't think it was as pricey as your quote but I had it shipped to Texas and timed pick up with a fishing trip down there. 

They made me a Gibson scale mahogany Tele neck, love it still to this day. Just a few coats of Tru oil and good to go.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

Strange, I was sure that said it was a conversion scale last night.

Shipping quotes on reverb from the US are often crazy high like that. It’s easy enough to ask for a proper quote. 

Glwts


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

So apparently warmoth only makes a conversion scale neck with the heel side adjust truss rod (modern construction), but the body I'll be putting it on, being built by a forum member, will hopefully have the curved neck plate like this: 









Curved Neck Plate - Chrome


Modified 4-hole curved neckplate for guitar or bass, Chrome. Screws not included. Sold individually. See alternate photo for dimensional drawing.




nextgenguitars.ca





I have a feeling the offset screw and the side adjust would interfere with each other. So my option is either find a different neck, or forget about doing the curved neck plate. I really want to try and make the curved neck plate happen. 

Musikraft makes a conversion scale apparently, but it doesn't show it as an option on their website when you try to change the scale length. 









Strat® Neck Custom Build - Musikraft LLC


**The fingerboard wood option menu will ONLY appear below if you select “2 Piece Constructed” under CONSTRUCTION TYPE.




musikraft.com





Where else can I get one? This is driving me crazy.


----------



## alwaysflat (Feb 14, 2016)

Why not just find a cheap neck for a Epi LP Special II and make it fit ? Additionally you should consider what radius 
you're looking for if 'feel' is the sole purpose of this.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Mikev7305 said:


> So apparently warmoth only makes a conversion scale neck with the heel side adjust truss rod (modern construction), but the body I'll be putting it on, being built by a forum member, will hopefully have the curved neck plate like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Mike, do you have a Strat neck in Fender scale right now?


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Jimmy_D said:


> Hey Mike, do you have a Strat neck in Fender scale right now?


I have a couple yes.

the reason I want a conversion scale neck, is that a strat body is perfection to me, but I find myself a bit more comfortable playing my gibson scaled guitars. I figured it would be an easy experiment if I can get the best of both worlds.
I actually found the neck I was looking for from tonebomb out in Calgary


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Experiment is what I was thinking, take a Fender neck and pull the frets, dust off a fretboard thickness off the top on the cnc, shorten the neck at the heel, install a fretted rosewood board in new scale length...


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Jimmy_D said:


> Experiment is what I was thinking, take a Fender neck and pull the frets, dust off a fretboard thickness off the top on the cnc, shorten the neck at the heel, install a fretted rosewood board in new scale length...


You may have a good idea there. It's not all that hard to take a fret board off a neck, it's just heat and patience. Shorten the heal 3/4", and then glue on a Gibson scale fretboard. Way faster than building a new neck from scratch.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Or buy a short scale Fender Stratocaster









Fender Modern Player Short Scale Stratocaster | Reverb Canada


Reverb is a marketplace bringing together a wide-spanning community to buy, sell, and discuss all things music gear.




reverb.com


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

I like the 24" scale Fender used on the Jags and some Mustangs. They also used a 22.5" scale Mustangs.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> You may have a good idea there. It's not all that hard to take a fret board off a neck, it's just heat and patience. Shorten the heal 3/4", and then glue on a Gibson scale fretboard. Way faster than building a new neck from scratch.


I don't think it would be too much of an issue, even on a 1 pc neck. If the neck is all Maple installing a bound rosewood board would be easiest, make the board fret it and bind it before you glue it on the neck, if you did it that way there would be zero finishing/refinishing if you work carefully blending the binding into the neck.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Jimmy_D said:


> I don't think it would be too much of an issue, even on a 1 pc neck. If the neck is all Maple installing a bound rosewood board would be easiest, make the board fret it and bind it before you glue it on the neck, if you did it that way there would be zero finishing/refinishing if you work carefully blending the binding into the neck.


Yeah, I started one yesterday. It was a maple board strat neck. I took the maple board off it, cut the neck to the right length matching a conversion template I have, and glued on a 24.75" Gibson style board. Glue set over night, today I radiused the board, made pretty, and I'm ready for fretting tomorrow. So far, so good. Great idea.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Lincoln said:


> Yeah, I started one yesterday. It was a maple board strat neck. I took the maple board off it, cut the neck to the right length matching a conversion template I have, and glued on a 24.75" Gibson style board. Glue set over night, today I radiused the board, made pretty, and I'm ready for fretting tomorrow. So far, so good. Great idea.


That's great please post pics, I'm sure guys would like to see what you're up to.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Jimmy_D said:


> That's great please post pics, I'm sure guys would like to see what you're up to.


Be careful what you wish for.






















This neck was cut for a roller nut, so I had to do some repairs to the headstock side of the nut area. Touched the finish a couple times, no big deal to fix. 12" radius, I'll fret it today unless something else attracts my attention away from it.

I was in a hurry when I took off the old maple board, got it pretty warm in quite a few places. 

Anyway, real fast way to make a 24.75" scale conversion neck.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

finished product


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Gotta hand it to you that's nice and it looks like it worked perfectly, you've got to love it when you need something special and a couple days later it's sitting on your bench - where' my hat's off to you emoji when I need it.
BTW how close was it at the heel with the truss rod anchor?


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Jimmy_D said:


> Gotta hand it to you that's nice and it looks like it worked perfectly, you've got to love it when you need something special and a couple days later it's sitting on your bench - where' my hat's off to you emoji when I need it.
> BTW how close was it at the heel with the truss rod anchor?


Thank you.
I got lucky. On this neck, the truss rod started 3" from the heel. I had all kinds of room. Not all necks will be like that for sure. I think 1-1/2" would be more normal, still leaving you 3/4" before the end.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

So much talent in this thread, the whole forum in general. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Mikev7305 (Jan 6, 2020)

Lincoln said:


> finished product


Just like that eh. Well done. I wish I had the tools and know-how to take on something like that on a whim. So much talent around here


----------

